# Suspension/Alignment Questions



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I would find the patch of road that this is really evident when driven upon and have your alignment guy drive it. I also know that sometimes after driving on a "wrong " setup, the crown in the road seems more noticable, hence the cockeyed feeling at the wheel.


----------



## codefreak13 (Aug 24, 2013)

It's present no matter what the road is, just more so at higher speeds. Shouldn't be hard to duplicate for a tech, I'm just having trouble wrapping my head around the physics of how/if it could be anything other than the alignment.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

codefreak13 said:


> It's present no matter what the road is, just more so at higher speeds. Shouldn't be hard to duplicate for a tech, I'm just having trouble wrapping my head around the physics of how/if it could be anything other than the alignment.


1. They may have forgotten to tighten something
2. you may have hit something 
3. they did not correctly align it in the first place or 
4. they had no clue
5. you tell us when you go back.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The alignment wasn't done properly. 

They're supposed to center the steering wheel and lock it down. They're also supposed to lock the brake pedal down. THEN, adjust your toe. THIS, of course, is all done on sliding plates that rotate with the tires. 

I'd find another shop that's more professional. And will also provide you with a printout of the alignment. 

Also, if your state or any shops have a brake check machine. Get your car tested BEFORE realignment. Not only will the machine test your brakes. It will also test your alignment. Hopefully your state does safety inspections and allows shops to use the brake machine VS. pulling the wheels. 

Course. If you live in the sticks. Finding one might be a problem.

The vibration at highway speeds was probably your tires out of balance. You can't expect them to wear down completely and not go out of balance. Balance should be done when tires are rotated. Preventive maint.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I like to go to the dealer (preferably with a '$85 four wheel alignment' coupon) for this. 

I think the dealers all give you a before and after printout like this. 

Does the car pull to the left when you let go of the wheel, or does it veer left when you hold the wheel centered?

Unfortunately, the time my dad asked to borrow my steering wheel puller so that he could center his steering wheel after an alignment (the answer was NO), he'd taken it to the local Chevy dealer. But that was nearly 30 years ago, I can't imagine it happening at the dealer now.


----------



## codefreak13 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone. They didn't have a printer hooked up but did take a pic of the readout and all numbers were in spec. 

It pulls to the left when I let go of the wheel, and also veers to the left when I hold the wheel centered. I have to keep the wheel at a 10 deg clockwise angle at highway speeds to drive straight.

As a few have said, just going to have them redo the alignment first as I have a 3-year warranty on it, and will report back. Best I can tell, the knucklehead might have done the alignment before the brake job and subsequently f'd something up, or their machine is off.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Just because the specs are all in does not mean it was setup correctly and will not pull. Attach the printout and lets see what she says.


----------

